# Life Sucks!



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

This retirement thing is the pits, long days with nothing to fill my time except shooting. It is a hard life but someone has to do it. I spent an hour at the range with a friend of 20 years named Lynn. Lynn works a swing shift and he is often available to shoot during the day. All of our shooting was done at 10 yards.

Lynn brought his Uberti copy of an 1873 Colt, Glock 26 (G26), and a stainless Kimber Compact. The Uberti is almost new but it looks like a cowboy's gun, there is no bluing and its surface is worn white. Lynn didn't have a lot of 45 Colt ammo so I only had two shots. These two shots went into 1/2", I like that revolver.










Many know that I own a Kimber Custom Compact and that I often sing its praises. Lynn's stainless Kimber Compact will shoot with mine and that means it will shoot to 25 yards with full sized 1911s.










The last of Lynn's handguns I fired was his Glock 26. After shooting Lynn's G26 I know why Stephen A. Camp spoke so highly of his. I have a Glock 27 but I seldom shoot it. I have a Barstow 9mm barrel and an off brand 357 Sig barrel for mine; its primary use is as a house gun. Anyway, Lynn's G26 shot to point of aim and it clustered in a 2 ½" group.










I shot my RIA 45acp and a newly acquired Dan Wesson (DW) Commander Classic Bobtail 45acp. The RIA is a gem for the $500 I have invested in it. The RIA is capable of producing 2" groups all day long at 10 yards. This pistol will get you through the night.










The Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail 45acp is a very nice handgun with a heavy trigger pull and poorly fit main spring housing. Something about the shape of the DW trigger irritates my trigger finger. The hole for adjusting the trigger over travel makes my finger hurt and forms a blister, I have noticed the same thing with my Dan Wesson Commander 10mm but it is more severe with the 10mm. Considering the trigger pull the DW Bobtail performed well. I had trouble with one of the magazines I used and it was an 8 round Wilson Combat. The other magazines (DW, Metalform, and 7 round Wilson Combat) were flawless.

The Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail 45acp is a fine weapon but it shouldn't need to have a trigger job, burr removal on the trigger, and correction of the fit of the main spring housing. DWs are nut cheap and DW customers deserve better quality control.










Regards,

Richard


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

I know the feeling. I'm retired for 2 yrs. and it can get '$ expencive $'when you get the chance to shoot more. I like that Uberti. I am thinking of getting one in .38/357 when my retirement funds allow me.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I can't wait untill life sucks for me too. Sounds like fun!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It beats the hell out of the alternative mode of operation!!:mrgreen:

PS: I earned my retirement and if I can't get enough ammo from my buddies to enjoy it, I will break down and buy some making's on occasion.

:smt1099


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

*you need something else to fill your time*

like reloading!! i've been in same boat for years as i'm disabled.. i learned to reload from a good friend and i enjoy reloading ammo almost as much as shooting it.. i also learned to cast bullets from the same good friend and that fills time too.. so when i shoot my .38spl/.357 mag revolver i shoot better ammo than i can buy because i made it myself.. if you have a little room to set up a reloading bench go for it!!

JJB


----------

